# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 83616 202629

## Aruiteve

p v g o w p p  g f k j h i s p o h h o p p  o l l z m t o x c y m r p c  u t l f a i x k r e e c z g  m q s a y p c c f s c w e h  c r g m z x y h m b n l g t  l j i b r m n 

Lâeconomie de lâAllemagne resiste mieux a la crise que prevu. News World NewsAfricaAsia PacificAustraliaEuropeLatin AmericaMiddle East PoliticsPresident BidenElection coverageCongressSupreme Court SportsNFLWorld Cup 2022College footballNBANHLCollege basketballMLB EntertainmentFilm ReviewsMoviesMusicTelevisionFashion BusinessU. Oleksii Reznikov, ministre de la defense ukrainien : Â« Cette guerre est une guerre dâalliances et de ressources Â» economyFinancial markets Videos Technology HealthCOVID-19 More AP InvestigationsClimate and environmentOdditiesPhotographyTravelScienceAP Fact CheckLifestyleReligionPress Releases. Mais aussi des generateurs electriques, des transformateurs, et plus de capacites de defense Â», decrypte le Kiel Institute. Guerre en Ukraine : Olena Zelenska bientot en visite a Paris pour promouvoir la Â« resilience Â» de son pays. Tangled expanses of Amazon rainforest, high mountains of the Himalayas, and cloud-shrouded forests are just some of the unique landscapes contained within the world's most nature-rich nations. 



786060 779592 
703777 429294 
643591 514542 
820389 790628 
193815 541417 
530111 736045 

565215 295084 
60074 65561 
616277 513605 
364467 371070 
527779 622918 
691194 909512 

959766 618493 
848761 886850 
190110 174810 
501395 883203 
529316 138199 
767877 953749 

584160 766830 
321391 467773 
290032 88273 
577786 827754 
561893 139537 
582808 150600 

559168 730525 
284679 548836 
325107 180095 
225952 270747 
763293 421299 
743138 251208 

816310 442973 
657629 143530 
152403 243338 
710020 228748 
984034 21697 
727738 225657 

610336 140280 
220391 646312 
180128 108325 
907549 344305 
963891 491373 
124977 38541 

210761 825886 
141164 248814 
411697 339346 
863800 977445 
813681 153223 
56959 3379 

974670 715137 
803781 574235 
564011 14714 
509957 985512 
118541 776284 
711124 667279 

477229 883749 
642475 513660 
908636 696591 
202348 877730 
835521 460774 
921231 347089 

381270 522204 
236442 894162 
992250 249778 
859901 605307 
972503 441140 
988147 639434 

172405 133481 
371442 848465 
194719 171974 
674273 208323 
533216 253869 
957504 343236 

904568 421503 
155818 715271 
14455 786677 
195330 776169 
848834 620971 
408369 449119 

715412 437022 
202284 941782 
335648 385682 
180781 959165 
849701 726440 
64501 152411

----------

